# Techtiles / NFC tags



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I like the idea of buying tech tiles but i cannot find any within a reasonable price range(or on a non sketchy site) . Also do any tags work? Do you guys have nfc tags?


----------



## xCHRISTIANx (Jun 13, 2011)

15 bucks but... eh?

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/ETC-TT1G6NGSTA


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I like the idea of buying tech tiles but i cannot find any within a reasonable price range(or on a non sketchy site) . Also do any tags work? Do you guys have nfc tags?


Don't think brand matters.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

xCHRISTIANx said:


> 15 bucks but... eh?
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/ETC-TT1G6NGSTA


The Galaxy

That's on back order


----------



## billyNOTnice (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd like to hear some reviews for these once they get some use.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.tagstand.com/

Cheaper than Samsung's. However if I'm not mistaken, Samsung's can be programmed with the phone while the tagstand ones need a different device. I'm not 100% sure on that but you may want to look into it.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone know how close the phone needs to be to the tectile? Are we talking a few inches or a few feet?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Anyone know how close the phone needs to be to the tectile? Are we talking a few inches or a few feet?


1 centimeter


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> 1 centimeter


Ok, so you pretty much have to tap it then. I was thinking it would be great to have one in the doorway of my house and one in the car, but I guess they would need to be in accessable places.


----------



## Disconnect (Mar 7, 2012)

johnomaz said:


> http://www.tagstand.com/
> 
> Cheaper than Samsung's. However if I'm not mistaken, Samsung's can be programmed with the phone while the tagstand ones need a different device. I'm not 100% sure on that but you may want to look into it.


Tagstand and buynfctags.com both ship standard tags, no different than tectiles. Much cheaper though. The only advantage to tectiles is that you can walk into a store and get them today. No shipping delays.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I contacted Tagstand and they have a free app that WILL right the NFC tags from your phone, no USB writer needed.

"Yes, you can use your phone + a free app + our tags. It will be a lot cheaper " <-- From the sales person.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I contacted Tagstand and they have a free app that WILL right the NFC tags from your phone, no USB writer needed.
> 
> "Yes, you can use your phone + a free app + our tags. It will be a lot cheaper " <-- From the sales person.


Any app? Or just theirs? They do all the same things as tech tiles? And they ship now?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I looked it up they can only launch websites check into four square and give contact info...


----------



## Disconnect (Mar 7, 2012)

NFC Task Launcher can do tons more than that on standard tags. Eg this screen shot is a keychain tag I got from buynfctags.com - basic tags hold a bit over 110 bytes, larger tags go as high as 8k. This only takes 90 bytes.

(edit: doesn't matter who's tags you get so long as they are nfc and writable)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

will the samsung app work with the standard writable nfc tags? the most important thing for me is that it starts a NAV and sends txts


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i got 10 type 2 tags 5 indoor and 5 outdoor.


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry folks, I am having troubles figuring out what these tags do. What exactly is there purpose and how would you use them? Again, sorry for the dumb question but I just haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dbow32 said:


> Sorry folks, I am having troubles figuring out what these tags do. What exactly is there purpose and how would you use them? Again, sorry for the dumb question but I just haven't been able to figure it out.


Basically they are programmable stickers that utilize the NFC chip in our phones. An example of what you can use them for would be configuring one to turn on navigation, gps, and bluetooth then place the tectile inside a cardock. This way when you place your phone in the dock it will atomatically do what I mentioned before.


----------

